# Multiple Surgery Reduction



## Jen Verlinda (Sep 15, 2011)

We have an ASC and a clinic where our MD perfroms Moh's. The layers are done in the clinic, and the closure in the ASC. 

One of our payers is starting to combine the physician ASC claim POS 24, with the Moh's procedure claim in the clinic POS 11, and then applying the MSR to the 17311. I think this is an error, because technically these are two different places of service. 

What does everyone think about this? Thanks!

Jen Verlinda, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2011)

*Same physician?*

If it's the same physician performing both procedures, then the multiple surgery discount SHOULD apply.

Remember that the reason for the discount is to take into account the fact that there is NO duplication of pre- or post-op care.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

